# Help with Identifying Grassy Weed



## Austinat072 (May 31, 2021)

Hello,

I am having trouble identifying a grassy weed in my lawn. I have a 90% TTTF and 10% KBG which I have been trying to thicken up. I put down pre-emergent thinking that would solve the grassy weeds I had (and it did to some extend). However there are still one grassy weed which keeps popping up. I notice it more during the heat of summer, although I have not yet confirmed when it first pops up. It is noticeable in areas as it crowds out the desired grasses making certain areas thin.

I have applied tenacity and it turned white, which leads me to think it can be controlled in this fashion. I just wanted to confirm what it was before wasting time and energy with repeat applications (if it is not going to help). I have attached pictures of a few different ones I pulled up. I did spray tenacity (hince the white tint to them).









Any help in identifying what this is would be much appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm going to go with nimblewill. i had decent control with two applications of tenacity last year. 
https://extension.psu.edu/nimblewill-muhlenbergia-schreberi

standard disclaimer: Tenacity is a specialty chemical and has its place, but is not the best option for most weeds. However, i think tenacity IS a decent choice for Nimblewill...if anyone has other chemical options i'd love to hear it.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Another vote for Nimblewill.

I used Tenacity on my infestation last year and it knocked it out but this year there are a few small patches that have taken hold again so I'm hitting it again this year and hope it smokes it for good. I'm guessing its regrowing from seed.


----------



## Austinat072 (May 31, 2021)

Thank you both! I used some app on my phone that identified it as both nimblewill as well as Japanese stiltgrass. It is in tiny amounts all over the lawn. I have a feeling the verticutting I did last year spread it fairly bad.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think it is nimblewill. The last image does look more like Japanese stiltgrass.


----------

